# Sunblock



## Samadhi (Nov 1, 2011)

I really need to start using sunblock, especially on longer rides.

I was diagnosed with 2 different forms of skin cancer yesterday (niether are melanoma, thankfully). 

My doctor and my wife are going to be all over my a$$ about taking care of myself from now on and that's going to include slathering myself with sunblock.

I really hate the $h!t - I don't like the way they feel, sweating gets it in the eyes, dust sticks to you like glue AND THAT SMELL ......

Does anyone have any recommendations for sunblockers that might be a bit more user-friendly? 

I've got a century ride planned for the 17th and a training climb this Saturday. I'm in Colorado and there's about a 100% chance it will be sunny and bright for both weekends. I'd like to have something lined up asap.

Any recs will be greatly appreciated


----------



## vtecgreen (May 3, 2012)

A long sleeve moisture wicking/cool jersey? 

I'm a ginger and that's my new go to for avoiding sunblock


----------



## Samadhi (Nov 1, 2011)

vtecgreen said:


> A long sleeve moisture wicking/cool jersey?
> 
> I'm a ginger and that's my new go to for avoiding sunblock


Thought of that, but a "cool" jersey doesn't offer much in the way of protection for the face and head.


----------



## Love Commander (Aug 20, 2009)

Neutrogena Ultra Sheer Dry Touch sunblock is my favorite of all that I've tried. It goes on pretty dry, not the oily feeling a lot of blocks leave behind. Doesn't smell too strong to my nose.

I wear a cycling cap under my helmet, so don't apply any to my forehead, thus eliminating the stinging seat/sunscreen mix that can be an irritation. I still put some on my lower face, nose and cheeks as well as all the other usual spots.


----------



## frankdatank1337 (Jul 25, 2010)

I use Coppertone Sport Spray. I find it sticks and feels better than creams. Also, its super easy to apply on arms/legs. For the face just spray some on your hands and rub in.


----------



## Stuart B (Feb 26, 2006)

I hated sun cream too, always ended up in my eyes and felt sticky. I was recommended P20 by a couple of mates. Tries it and no more stinging eyes! Smells a bit funny, bit so does normal sun cream 

Stu


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

I typically hate the smell of sunblock/sunscreen, but I don't mind 

AVON - Product


----------



## milkbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

I like the Neutrogena Ultra Sheer dry touch sunscreen as well, not greasy and the way it goes on kind of forces you to use a decent amount of it. You can also buy clothing that is advertised as having a certain SPF to boost your skin protection. I think Pearl Izumi and others make sun blocking arm sleeves that are used in hot or cold weather -- you'd think they'd be too hot in the hot weather, but if you squirt some water on them, they make your arms a lot cooler than bare skin alone. I think there are also head coverings that you can wear under your helmet that are advertised as a certain SPF too, so you could avoid the sunscreen-above-your-eyes-running-into-your-eyes-and-burning scenario... Good luck and glad you got your skin checked out!


----------



## wilier (Mar 16, 2002)

+1 for nutrogena ultra sheer. it comes in SPF 70.

If you buy it at costco, it's cheap and comes in a 2 pack. You also get 2 1-oz tubes that are small enough to stick in your back pocket so that you can reapply after a couple hours on the road. as far as I can tell, no offensive smell to it.


----------



## 9er (Oct 26, 2011)

Not to drift too far off topic, but what led up to the doctor visits and ultimately the discovery? I always find weird bumps and spots here and there.


----------



## SFTifoso (Aug 17, 2011)

9er said:


> Not to drift too far off topic, but what led up to the doctor visits and ultimately the discovery? I always find weird bumps and spots here and there.


Please do tell. Does skin color matter at all here? Like are light colored people more prone to this than darker colored people. Don't mean this in a racist way at all; I'm talking straight science and melanin levels here.


----------



## yuris (Oct 4, 2011)

I just bught long sleeve Ray jersey from nashbar, its rated SPF 50. Less areas to put sunblock on


----------



## Tlaloc (May 12, 2005)

*Neutrogena is HYPER allergenic*



Love Commander said:


> Neutrogena Ultra Sheer Dry Touch sunblock...


Most Neutrogena sunscreens are preserved with methylisothiazolinone - a super strong sensitizer. In the 1980s this was introduced into consumer products in Europe. Four years later a study in Switzerland found that 4.8% of people were already hypersensitive to it. The latest research indicates that 22% of Americans are now hypersensitive to it. Dermatologists think that about a third of American patients that are treated for Eczema are really suffering from hypersensitivity to this chemical. NEVER use any product with a sensitizing preservative - methylisothiazolinone (kathon) or a formaldehyde-releasing preservative like diazolidinyl urea. These chemicals can make you really sick. They did it to me.

My favorite sunscreen is Aloegator gel.

Here is a site with good information about sunscreens:

http://breakingnews.ewg.org/2012sunscreen/


----------



## Samadhi (Nov 1, 2011)

9er said:


> Not to drift too far off topic, but what led up to the doctor visits and ultimately the discovery? I always find weird bumps and spots here and there.


Good question, even if a little off-topic.

I already have cancer - a low-grade Non-Hogkins Lymphoma (part of the reason I got back on a bike after 45 years). Skin cancers are a hazard of my ethnic background (Norwegian/Swedish) and do run in my family. So, I'm a little gun-shy when it comes to "abnormalities". I had a mole near my left temple that scabbed over and wasn't healing. I also had a crusty patch at my left sideburn. I asked my Dr. to look at it couple weeks ago and last week she decided to biopsy those areas. Both came back as cancer. The temple spot is basal cell and the other is what they call squamous cell. Niether are life-threatening, but both have to go.

Doctors get a little intense when it comes to their patients with cancer. After my NHL diagnosis my doc got all over me about weight, diet, fitness and the only way to shut her up was to go along with the program. Now she will be all over me about using sunblock, etc. so I'm getting with it early.

I don't like the sunblocks I've used in the past and they aren't well-suited to cycling so that why I started this thread.


----------



## Samadhi (Nov 1, 2011)

yuris said:


> I just bught long sleeve Ray jersey from nashbar, its rated SPF 50. Less areas to put sunblock on


I've thought about clothing solutions rather than chemical ....

This one looks promising.

AFTERWARDS: Sent link to my wife this morning and she's got one ordered already.


----------



## Samadhi (Nov 1, 2011)

SFTifoso said:


> Please do tell. Does skin color matter at all here?
> Like are light colored people more prone to this than darker colored people


I'm not sure about that. It's been my experience that fair-skinned folks (Northern Europeans) seem to have more sun-related skin problems than darker-skinned. That's just my experience, however and shouldn't be confised with professional opinion.



> Don't mean this in a racist way at all; I'm talking straight science and melanin levels here.


I'm not taking it as a racists thing at all nor do I think anyone else should. This is a health issue that can and perhaps will affect many of us and it's good to know what we're up against. Cyclists spend a lot of time out in the sun.


----------



## D&MsDad (Jul 17, 2007)

Unfortunately, this is another area where trial and error is required. For me, Banana Boat Kids Tear Free works best - it doesn't sting in my eyes. But I know other people who can't use this particular sunscreen and instead have great success with something else that stings my eyes.

I've tried lots of the Sport sunscreens that didn't work for me, but other people are very happy with them.






--------------------------------------


----------



## Lanna (May 27, 2012)

I use Skinceuticals tinted sunscreen for my face. It also comes in non-tinted version. It's a physical sunscreen containing zinc oxide and titanium dioxide. I haven't tried their sport sunscreen yet. I purchase both of these from a local medical spa. I also use it in conjunction with their C E Ferulic serum to help protect my skin from UV and IRA free radicals that can lead to skin cancer. 

For my body, I use La Roche Posay Anthelios 60 Melt-In sunscreen. If I'm hot and sweaty, it has a tendency to leave white lines. I've used their Anthelios 60 for face last year without any issues. Once my body sunscreen is gone, I'll try the Skinceuticals Sport.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

SFTifoso said:


> Please do tell. Does skin color matter at all here? Like are light colored people more prone to this than darker colored people. Don't mean this in a racist way at all; I'm talking straight science and melanin levels here.


Pretty much. Although people with high amounts of melanin aren't immune to skin cancers by any means, fair skinned people are much more prone to it. 

I've never had a bad sunburn in my life. I'm half Italian, and have some Cree blood on the other side.

That being said, I took a LOT of sun exposure in my younger years, and now I play it safe. Still, no carcinomas as yet.

Basal and squallous cell cancers can almost always be treated by a simple excision, without much follow-up. Melanoma is a different story--it has to be caught early and treated early.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

I use a spray...not greasy, lasts longer and never runs into my eyes. My 1st choice is Block Up


----------



## luwabra (Jun 6, 2012)

I gotta post 5 times to start a thread and this one got the dart. sorry about this it wont happen again.


----------



## luwabra (Jun 6, 2012)

srorry


----------



## luwabra (Jun 6, 2012)

sorry


----------



## luwabra (Jun 6, 2012)

srrrrrry


----------



## luwabra (Jun 6, 2012)

srrrrrrry last one


----------



## magiclight (Dec 20, 2011)

After having my ears and other body parts carved on, I'm now religious about sunblock. No Ad lotion has worked well for me and it was well reviewed by Consumer Reports. Generally, I glop it on pretty heavily on the ears, lighter on other places. A skull cap or bandanna keeps sweat and sunscreen out of my eyes.

None of the brands work if it stays in the bottle.


----------



## taralon (Sep 1, 2011)

I use banana boat brand, unscented if I can find it. After 30 minutes of soak time it is only slightly greasy and it seems to resist sweat well. A bandana or skull cap is amust though as all brands burn the eyes something fierce if you get sweat/sunscreen mix running into them.


----------



## Tlaloc (May 12, 2005)

taralon said:


> ...all brands burn the eyes something fierce if you get sweat/sunscreen mix running into them.


Sweat will irritate your eyes but sunscreen shouldn't. Some sunscreen ingredients will really burn your eyes if it gets in them. Years ago I used a sunscreen with PABA and it did. The Aloe Gator gel I use now doesn't. Try another brand.


----------



## Mountain_Inu (Jun 8, 2012)

I use Aveeno Continuous Protection Spray. It blocks the sun well without leaving me greasy or sticky (I HATE sticky) and lasts for a few hours without needing to reapply. I have never had it sting my eyes and it smells kind of nice, too. 

I also have very sensitive skin and the Aveeno is the only sunscreen that does not irritate my skin or cause breakouts.


----------



## Tlaloc (May 12, 2005)

If you go to Neutrogena's site and search for methylisothiazolinone and then narrow your results to sunscreens you will have a list of Neutrogena's sunscreens that contain this preservative:

Ultra Sheer Dry-Touch Sunblock SPF 70
Age Shield Face Sunblock Lotion SPF 110
Sport Face Sunblock Lotion SPF 70+
Ultra Sheer Dry-Touch Sunblock SPF 100+
Pure & Free® Baby Sunblock Lotion SPF 60
Ultimate Sport™ Sunblock Lotion SPF 70+
Sensitive Skin Sunblock Lotion SPF 60+
Ultra Sheer Dry-Touch Sunblock SPF 85
Age Shield Face Sunblock Lotion SPF 70

Methylisothazolinone is a an extremely strong sensitizer. It was introduced in Europe in 1984 and by 1888, 4.8% of Europeans were hypersensitive to it. The latest research is that 22% of Americans are now hypersensitive to it. Dermatologists think that about one third of all dermatitis/eczema cases in the USA are really being caused by contact dermatitis from this chemical. You can look this up at the National Library of Medicine PubMed online. Be sure to search for the trade name "kathon". Ask your dermatologist and he will tell you never to use any product that contains this preservative.


----------



## velocanman (Jul 15, 2011)

It may have already been mentioned, but I prefer NoAd brand SPF 30 from WalMart and others. The 45+ is too greasy nut anything less than 30 doesn't seem to last.

I am also fair-skinned. I moved to Florida 20 years ago and spent 10 years playing beach volleyball before cycling.

NoAd works, has minimal odor, and is cheap enough you don't feel the need to conserve it. 

I also started carrying a small tube of Banana Boat or similar to reapply during long rides.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I was diagnosed with melanoma in the spring of 2011. I had immediate surgery & everything looks good so far. I just got back from an ocean to ocean cross country trip so I was outside. A LOT! The sprays are nice because they're easy to apply, but they're pricey. Creams are more difficult to apply but cost less. Take your pick. 

I'm fair skinned & since my surgery I bathe in sunscreen. I buy the highest SPF rating I can find, usually between 70 & 100 & apply it liberally. I reapply it every 3-4 hours or so. It's also just as important to use sunscreen on overcast days as it is when the sun is out. Sunscreen that contains zinc is desirable.

One more thing about sunscreen from someone who had surgery to remove a melanoma.
USE IT USE IT USE IT
And for God's sake forget about getting a good tan. There's no such thing as a "good" tan.


----------



## Nitefeatherz (May 24, 2012)

My whole family have each had some type of skin cancers. Melanoma and basal cell carcinoma especially. I wound up being diagnosed with one my doctor hadn't even heard of. 

Fair skinned people like me, to my knowledge, are much more prone to skin cancer because we burn more easily. Ive been told that each sunburn you get increases your chances of skin cancer. The worse the sunburn is the higher your chances. That said dark skinned people generally experience it less because they burn less Imo however they also look for it less...and are slower to notice changes that could be an indication of cancer because the growths can be harder to see and notice than on someone who is fair skinned. 

Generally the higher the spf the stickier you get with sunscreen. I personally wont use anything above spf 50 due to this and just reapply it regularly when I start to notice the sun more (generally an indication its time to reapply.)

In terms of what to look for with skin cancer...my family usually looks for irregular or uneven growths, growths with uneven color, growths that bleed...or just ones we think have changed, are too big...look weird... 

I usually also add bug spray since I found out the hard way I am very allergic to the black flies that are commonly found along our bike trails.  I have used the aveeno one and it worked well but also use sunglasses and a helmet with a visor.


----------



## MoonHowl (Oct 5, 2008)

I am fair skinned and have been using sunscreen for many years (unfortunately not enough in my youth; as with many of us). My preferred riding sunscreen is Coppertone Sport cream; seems to hold up really well to sweating. I try to avoid putting any above my eyes; I road ride with a mountain bike helmet with a visor and use a Camelbak for hydration which also provides 100% sunblock for at least a portion of my back. So I go with the Fred look for sun protection.

I was diagnosed with melanoma 19 years ago (knock on wood) but new occurrences remain a constant threat. Do not delay going to the doc for any suspicious skin lesions; this saved my life; even if you are dark skinned; Bob Marley died from melanoma.


----------

